# Remember that time you thought you were going to make a small change to your layout?



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm still pretty new to model railroad, but I've always tried to think ahead and "futureproof" my projects. We always tell ourselves, "I'll never...or I don't need a ..., because I'm not going to get that complex". Well we all know how that ends! I'm in the process of a fairly decent sized "redress of my layout, and I want to reach out to my the other rookies with some advice. I also would like the veterans to smile and think, "I've been there, have fun".

First off my HO layout started as a 16' long oval, but I put two turnouts that led to rails I could park one train, and run the other (Why would I ever need more than two trains???). Well that got boring so I added reversing loop so I could go the other direction. Then I found out that I couldn't turn my train around and go the other way after I went thru the reversing loop, so I added another loop on the other end. My layout was now u shaped, and took up way more space than I planned. Here's the kicker...every train I ran had to cross over one bridge in the middle of my 16'oval. They were also going in opposite directions. Why you asked did I only have this one section of track? I wanted to add elevation and a canyon to my layout. So a good portion of my initial oval is either going up or coming down, and the flat part is almost all bridges. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm happy with the way it looks, but it's challenging to make changes. Well I only have two trains so who cares???? 

Well guess who went to the train swap meet? Soooooooo now I have 10 locos and each have about 10 cars each. Somehow I've been successfully convince my wife with the old, "That train? oh I've had that for awhile." (I started my railroad in March).

Long story short....
1.Plan ahead
2.No matter how easy you think it is to understand your wiring, do a WIRING DIAGRAM, or better yet shoot a video of your wiring to play for your future self.
3.Have fun
4.Time and money are the resources that you consume to learn, so refer back to number 3.
5.Don't buy two Soo Line locos, and then try to tell your wife that you've always had them. It's easy for her to tell you're lying. They can't remember all the different locos, but they quickly notice when there's one more of the same kind.


----------



## Whopper (Nov 18, 2016)

Im a 7-8+ year veteran in O gauge trains but I recently sold them all and got into HO ive never planned ahead and probably never will. It always works out for me but It might not for all people. Best of luck.
EDIT: JUST F***ING FREE BALL THAT **** YOU CANT GO WRONG WITH FREE BALLS.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wopper, I know you're new here, but please clean up the language! This is a family forum.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Whopper said:


> Im a 7-8+ year veteran in O gauge trains but I recently sold them all and got into HO ive never planned ahead and probably never will. It always works out for me but It might not for all people. Best of luck.
> EDIT: JUST F***ING FREE BALL THAT **** YOU CANT GO WRONG WITH FREE BALLS.


Language aside, I'd beg to differ. Things always go better for me when I plan ahead. Not that I won't change the plan if things start to go south, but I prefer to go into a project with some idea where I'm headed.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Depends on what I am doing. In woodworking, I can do either way. It is much *easier* with plans, but also less challenging. With my home remodeling, yes, plans are a *must*. I wouldn't suggest tearing apart someone's house without a clear plan to fix it. In cooking, recipes are guidelines, suggestions.
In my model railroading, I actually prefer no plan. Make a table that is max size you can, get some track, some trains and see where your railroad takes you. With a detailed plan, for me, would be like, taking the journey out of it. No surprises around corners, no learning curve. No feeling of freedom to do what ever comes to mind.
But, that's just me.:smokin:


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Maybe think ahead would be a better choice of words than plan ahead. That being said I got my new track up and running tonight. I'm gonna run a few more train around the track and then I'll solder and glue things in place. If all goes as planned I'll almost triple my total track length. If I get around to it tomorrow I'll post a diagram of what I had and what I'll have going forward.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, that word choice sits a little better. And definitely flexibility is the key. I've seen too many people get frustrated with the hobby because they can't build their layout to a rigid track plan like you would with a structure kit.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

sachsr1 said:


> Maybe think ahead would be a better choice of words than plan ahead. That being said I got my new track up and running tonight. I'm gonna run a few more train around the track and then I'll solder and glue things in place. If all goes as planned I'll almost triple my total track length. If I get around to it tomorrow I'll post a diagram of what I had and what I'll have going forward.


Triple?? That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

It's been a bit more work than expected, but I'm up and running (mostly). I'll try to post pics later on the project.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm looking forward to seeing them. And congratulations on the trains running! Enjoy them!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I lay out the features I want: passing sidings, interchanges, bridges,etc., and then I add the necessary trackage to make it work. I've done it that way for years and it's worked out pretty well.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Sounds reasonable.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Well, lots of progress, but it's still a construction zone. I built two liftout sections to connect the two old reverse loops into a large oval. I also scratch built a bridge over my ravine to allow a third oval. 

During all the construction I found a guy selling turnouts on Craigslist 25 turnouts for $45. I'll take it!

I'm hoping to end the major construction this week, and get things moving.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

25? For $45? Wow! That's $1.80 a turnout.....that is a steal for sure. Good find.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah, a few were broken, and a few look like they may need some work to be dcc friendly. I've got four of them on the layout now so I'm already ahead of buying them new. I just finished laying the inner loop track. The glue is still wet.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

*Few pics*

I finally had time to post a few pics


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

How do you get the trains to run upside down like that? :laugh:

I DO like the long passing sidings.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

It's a mixture of magic, magnets, and voodoo prayer.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

sachsr1 said:


> It's a mixture of magic, magnets, and voodoo prayer.


And a light sprinkle of BS tossed in.  :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Back to work on the layout...argh! I am starting to believe that installing tortoise remote mounts is the most evil thing man can inflict on himself.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Try this, worked pretty good for me.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=387553&postcount=151

Magic


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

sachsr1 said:


> I finally had time to post a few pics


Wow..... talk about traction tires.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I agree, there is no wiggle room when mounting a Torti. I went to Switchmasters, about the easiest undertable mounting there is, and you can do it after you lay the track or before and there are no tight tolerances!


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Cross over on double mainline figure eight train table?*

Hi there.As you all might know,I operate the 5'x9' Granite Gorge
and Northern Atlas ho model train layout.It is of "cookie cutter"
design, where the parallel tracks of the curve areas are not quite level.
So... putting in a double crossover in these uneven areas on the
curves just may cause more problems than what I'm willing to deal
with(derails in the mountain areas.)
So... here is my main question......
Is it prototypical....to have 2 turnouts facing each other on a double mainline bridge span?This way I'll always be able to choose
the greater radius turns if need be. The bridge span runs over my
yard area. To view my layout,click on "tr1" above the UP logo and go to view public profile and the album section...Is it prototypical-to have a crossover on a long bridge span?
Thank you for your thoughts here on this matter.
Regards,tr1


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

I got all the track down and almost all of the wiring done. Spent the last few nights running trains to trouble shoot. Few minor issues with the track work, and a few rolling stock tweaks here and there, but it's running good now. Most of the turnouts are powered and connected to DCC, but a few are still manual throws. I found that controlling DCC turnouts from the throttle was cumbersome, so I added some push buttons. I like having both means of controlling them. I did find that the NCE Switch-8 button board does not support normal toggle switches they have to be momentary.

I'm happy that my layout is at a point that it's functional and easy to use. It's by no means close to being complete, but it's working.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Complete? What is that? Never heard of such a thing.........


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Plans? We don't need no stinking plans!


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

flyboy2610 said:


> Plans? We don't need no stinking plans!


:laugh: I agree. My only plan, is I PLAN on doing a large layout....


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

The work continues with the layout. I finally found an easy way to install Tortoise machines. I test fit them with sticky double sided tape. If it functions I add the screws later...soooooo much easier. I added turnout buttons to the fascia boards near most turnouts with bi-color LED's to show track direction. 

I'm making a fascia control board to control the yard, and the turnouts on the far side of the layout. I have it roughed in with a few buttons mounted to some MDF. I'm planning on using laser cut acrylic for the final board, and back lighting the track sections that will switch from green to red depending on the switch direction. I've run into a few problems with the NCE hardware, and found that the Switch8 doesn't like toggle switches out of the box. You can have NCE upgrade the firmware, but you have to send it in. I found a site online that shows how to use an Arduino in place of the Switch8 button board to allow toggle switch use. I plan on using DPDT switches with one side working the turnout and the other side changing the led lights. 
I also found a simple and cheap way to clean my track. I got these little felt pads on ebay. They are just a bit wider than HO track, and slide nicely along the track under your fingertips. A lot more surface area than the Woodlands Scenic track cleaning pads, and a lot cheaper. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/122210802799?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

VegasN said:


> Depends on what I am doing. In woodworking, I can do either way. It is much *easier* with plans, but also less challenging. With my home remodeling, yes, plans are a *must*. I wouldn't suggest tearing apart someone's house without a clear plan to fix it. In cooking, recipes are guidelines, suggestions.
> 
> In my model railroading, I actually prefer no plan. Make a table that is max size you can, get some track, some trains and see where your railroad takes you. With a detailed plan, for me, would be like, taking the journey out of it. No surprises around corners, no learning curve. No feeling of freedom to do what ever comes to mind.
> 
> But, that's just me.:smokin:




I would have to say that this is the same way I feel about the ol'trains!! No plans just some ez track & plywood! So far I like what I got 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

And that is really all that matters!


----------

